# BLASCProfiler.lua



## Gast (3. November 2006)

hallo,
mein char ist hier immer noch auf lvl 47 und mit alten items, obwohl ich schon viel weiter bin.
manuell kann ich die datei BLASCProfiler.lua nicht hochladen.
meine chars werden nicht automatisch aktualisiert.
woran kann das liegen?

mfg


----------



## Roran (4. November 2006)

Les dir mal die FAQ durch.


----------



## Gast (7. November 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Les dir mal die FAQ durch.




danke. nun weiß ich auch nicht mehr als vorher. ich dachte es wird hier geholfen?!

habe gestern das problem selbst gefunden. bei den addons im game war blasc nicht aktiviert. nun aktualisiert der client auch all meine chars.

mfg


----------



## Rascal (7. November 2006)

Gast schrieb:


> habe gestern das problem selbst gefunden. bei den addons im game war blasc nicht aktiviert. nun aktualisiert der client auch all meine chars.


Das steht in der FAQ!!!
Frage "Meine Charakter-Daten fehlen/sind unvollständig/sind veraltet", Punkt 3...

Wie heisst es so schön? Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.

Aber dann ne grosse Klappe haben.... echt stark...

So Long


----------

